# Vocal/Choir Forum Poll



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2004)

This is a short poll to get some opinions on whether we should fold the Vocal/Choir forum into the sample talk section.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 13, 2004)

Why is there a specific forum about Choir/voice samples anyway Frederick ? I found it a bit strange when i first came here


----------



## pitchdrifter (Oct 13, 2004)

How about a more generic 'Sample Players' (or Sampling Software or simply 'Samplers') forum, for kontakt, giga, halion etc. all in 1 forum.
Don't want to create camps, and the forum wouln't have the ghost-town problem.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2004)

I was wondering how that would work actually - having all camps living in one camp? Sounds good in theory - but... hee hee - I'm sure you can understand my hesitation.


----------



## pitchdrifter (Oct 13, 2004)

why not? most people use gigs and kontakt players together anyway, and it wouldn't go too far into 'my sample player has the longest i mean is the best' when you don't establish camps by sorting them each into a seperate forum.

my 2?

Markus


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2004)

Personally I don't use voices enough to care about it's own topic, and i own at least 4 voice libraries not counting ethnic libs. I wanted to post today about my initial experiences on Logic 7 but didn't see a relevant area. I would think with so many VI's in one program it would qualify as being important to talk about on a VI forum. Maybe a virtual intsrument/sequencer section is a good idea. i realize you cover virtual instruments in the sample area but putting a topic on Logic 7 feels a little iffy....maybe it's me


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Oct 13, 2004)

I like the way it is now...the vocal forum is not bothering me  !!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2004)

i think you should also add a mountain biking area....oh and lose the choir thingy.


----------



## pitchdrifter (Oct 13, 2004)

A _lost & found_ area wouldn't hurt to help out Craig


----------



## Spirit57 (Oct 13, 2004)

Unbelievable. Simply amazing-here's a forum taking an inch of space on the entire screen and you guys actually have an issue about it?? :cry: I actually thought it was pretty cool being I havent found a dedicated vocal/choir forum! HellO!??? I can never understand people who bad mouth a forum-if it hurts you that much-here's an idea :idea: Dont go there! Stay far away from that evil forum! :twisted: Oh-and BelaDmedia-I'm sorry-we now have voted to cut out the vocal/choir forum--sorry-nowhere for you to truly headline the PhantomVoices.
WEAK!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 13, 2004)

Actually i was just kind of having fun with it. I could care less whether the choir forum stays or goes. 

Still want the mountain biking forum :D


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll second the mtn bike

and a option for freestyle bikes :D 

you could combine giga into this area too


----------



## Mike M (Oct 14, 2004)

We need forums for Mountain Bikes and Guitars! (just kidding, lol...)

I say hang onto the vocal section and add a general soft sampler forum for giga, halion, exs, mach5, kontakt, etc


----------

